# Plum Blossom "Sai" Form



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

Chinese stylist with Sai form. The name of it translates "Plum Blossom". Interesting, as many a Karate practitioner incorrectly thinks that Sai are original Okinawan weapons - in fact, they are found in several southern Chinese systems dating from the Ming period. 

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ar72FQ3mays/


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually it's Mei Shan (Moi San) or Plum Mountain. Mei Hua (Moi Fa) is Plum Flower.

Probably from somewhere in Fujian if I had to guess in origin. I couldn't make anything out about the hand style so ... who knows.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting, I didn't know that. Thanks....................


----------



## yak sao (Mar 3, 2012)

I used to train in a southern kung fu style and that was one of the weapons taught.
I forget what it's chinese name was, but it translated as iron cross.
From what we were told, the chinese version was larger and wider than what we see in the japanese sai, but we always just used the sai as that was what was available to us.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 3, 2012)

It's interesting, thanks.  I wish I could tell what the person was doing with the sai; I can't see his hand position.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's interesting, thanks.  I wish I could tell what the person was doing with the sai; I can't see his hand position.



yes, it's a pity that the quality on the vid is not to hot. That level of quality is more along the lines of just-get-an-idea. Oh well, better than nothing.


----------

